# Mosquito Creek Youth Hunt



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I got picked for this hunt and ive never got picked for anything like this before. My hunt date is for this Sunday (October 18, 2009) I got block number C-13 if you got any tips or information it would be a lot of help thanks!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check your PM


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

hip boots would be real nice.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

We will be there on Sunday too. We are parking at the Office. Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Fisherman1800 said:


> We will be there on Sunday too. We are parking at the Office. Any help would be great.
> Thanks


If you're hunting across the street follow the corner of the woods about 100 yards east and about 50 yards south. There is a good trail that leads out of that block to the public lands North of the ditch. If your hunting behind the office follow the power line cut just South of the office about 200 yards from the woods entrance and then about 100 yards Northwest, heading towards the swamp. We seen LOTS of deer in there a few years ago! Some nice bucks, but it was in November (rut). *Warning*; lots of leaves still up very difficult to find openings. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I got picked for this hunt and ive never got picked for anything like this before. My hunt date is for this Sunday (October 18, 2009) I got block number C-13 if you got any tips or information it would be a lot of help thanks!


We just hunted C-5 (10-11), didn't see a deer until 1:30 (2 bucks, 1 really nice 8 pt.), and couldn't get a shot off. The woods are very dense w/foliage right now, so be prepare for little glimpses of body parts. At 3:30 there were only 4 deer checked in, which is very low. *BUT*, the closer we get to rut that will definitely increase! Trails now are hard to find, the deer seem to be just roaming. It's tough going there for the first time, so in the morning (before sunrise) just find what seems like a shoot able area and wait til about an hour after daylight, then still hunt until you find that good area. If you find some white oak clusters with some shooting lanes, just *stay put*. On your map try to penetrate to the main swamp edge, they seem to travel these areas more frequently. Knock em dead! Good luck!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, as of Oct. 11th the area was dry and regular hunting boots would of been fine, but with the rains around you might want to take knee highs also. Good luck guys!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

The woods are thick! Depending on the age of your youth I would suggest that you walk around the field edges at daybreak and try to catch some deer coming back to the woodlots. Find a good trail and an area that you can see into pretty well and stay put. I don't want to discouarage anyone but there is not gonna be hundreds of deer running around everywhere. I have hunted here numerous times and it's not the refuge of the past. For the older youths that can walk a bit I would suggest hitting the small ragweed fields and any patch woods next to the field edges. Possibly hit the standing corn too. I will be there Oct. 25 Section B5. My son Hunter has shot deer there the past two years at age 7 and 8. Good Luck to all.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

I shot a buck that scored 168 3/4 out that area in 07. The woods are thick but try to stay close to the swamp. I know we was in C something but the deer cross that swamp like it's nothen I seen 10 deer by 8:30 but was waiting for a buck. We put a little drive on and kicked about 6 deer but couldn't see any horns while walk back to the truck I seen this big boy running across the field at 100 yards. I put the scope on him and he stopped and looked behind him. I shot and he dropped in his tracks. When I got to him he was dead but what happen next was more then funny. A guy comes from the swamp area all upset that he was stand 20 yards from were I shot the buck and he had just hit a doe lost the blood trail and came back to see me gutting this big boy. He said I would help u drag it but that should have been his buck. He walked away custing something. I hope that u have atleast have the exp. I did and good luck and keep us updated on what u seen and got.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow i'd like to see a picture of that deer! Yup tomorrows the big day cant stop thinking about it.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was able to hunt Ravenna a couple years back so I have that idea of a controlled hunt in mind. Can anyone out there that has hunted Mosquito youth hunt give me some pointed or tips. My son is 13 and still trying to get him his first deer. I am looking for information such as can I go and scout the days before the hunt? Treestands, groundblinds etc... Our date is November 8th and we are in C13. any advice and info will be great. If it too much to type PM me and I will give my phone number. thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

James, as far as know you can still use tree stands. It should say in your packet that the State sent back to you. If not call the area 440 685 4776 and I am sure they'll tell you for sure. Since there will be other hunters around, If you use a ground blind I would recommend that you use a orange cover on top of it. The area will be pretty wet, so good boots are a must as was suggested earlier.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well guys I went today seen 2 does early and I had a 20 yard broadside shot but decided to pass it up, because I thought hey? seen these 2 this early i'll probley see a lot more probley even a nice buck. Well it all went down hill from their, we did see a few more, one snuck up on us and took off but it stopped 20 yards away and started to come back twords me but I lost it in the brush and idk where the heck it went then my dad said he seen one when we were talking tot his guy lol but he didnt want to really say anything because it was a buck and his kid was right their 2.. we seen 2 more run across the big corn field when we were eating lunch go figure, we go back out and we seen one guy get one because we heard the shot and they went and got the truck, but we DID NOT SEE ONE DEER AFTER LUNCH! idk where they all were I think its dumb we have to come in a 5? why is that..? I heard we got 9 today including a nice 9 point. I should of stayed closer to the swamp also, I went 20 yards in from the corner of a field..


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

They probably have you come in at 5 for safety reasons. 
John


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> They probably have you come in at 5 for safety reasons.
> John



That's my guess too, 5 pm still gives them some daylight to come find you if your lost. You can't really get too lost out there because You have to cross a road sooner or later unless you head south, then that road is MUCH, MUCH later.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Best time to hunt is right before dark though...


----------

